# Devon Milking Cows (New Pics 1/29/14)



## Debby (Jul 13, 2009)

Big news for the farm.  The Devon Milking Cows arrived two weeks ago.  Lark and Baby Cakes, both 2 1/2 months old.  They are enjoying their new digs and I'm just plain loving them.  

















For those who haven't heard of Devons, they are a triple purpose bred--milk, beef and oxen.  It is a very old breed of red cattle that was imported from England in the early 1600s.  They have survived only in the United States and only about 600 are registered here.  Their reputation is one of docile temperment and hardy constitution, medium size, and milk with high butter fat. 

Here's a link to the American Milking Devon Association:  

http://www.milkingdevons.org/

These are my first cows, poor things.  I'm learning on them.  They are very patient with me and are leading pretty well already.  They are a pleasure.

Debby


----------



## freemotion (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, how cute!  I am jealous!  I thought they were huge when I saw the first picture, then when I saw the one with the horse....OH!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice looking babies!

Are you going to deal with those problems growing on their heads?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 14, 2009)

I would recommend dehorning. Horns are dangerous.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 14, 2009)

those are cute calves.but they really need dehorning.


----------



## country freedom (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 14, 2009)

good for you! they are lovely!!!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice calves! My friend used to do the milking Devons as steer/oxen when we were in 4-H. They had a nice, level head about them and very docile. If yours are girls however, I would dehorn for your safety. now is better than later, less $ and less stress for them. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Debby (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, the breeder warned me to get used to the admonistions to dehorn.  She wasn't kidding.  

The Devon is a heritage breed and they are never dehorned.  (I'm pretty sure that is a love of tradition and nothing more.  Many of the owners are history buffs.)  But if mine are dehorned I wouldn't be able to show them or sell them as Devons.  I did have my doubts, but in the end decided to go with the breed, horns and all.  

Thanks for looking out for me!  And thanks for the compliments.  I think they are pretty neat, but I'm biased.  

D


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to just chime in here, again. I have (well, had) highland cows. My Keeper has horns......the beef do not. It is just for safety issues, we just dont want to see anyone get hurt. BUT, it is totally your opinion, and we respect that. I totally understand about keeping the horns so you can keep them marketable. And hey, keep those pictures coming!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 14, 2009)

Good for you on having a rare breed!  They're adorable!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, if the horns are required, you are going to have to teach them NOT to use them! *No playing butting or anything like that EVER allowed*. 
There was a Jersey showwoman in our area who kept her herd in horns-- even had gold lockets w/ chains around them. She had special horn trainers on them so they would grow curving in.
The general thought was that the horns made the head look longer and gained some show style. She would have 4H 'ers from her group help her at shows but generally local  parents did not like the idea of kids and horned animals. The real farmers couldn't be bothered with dealing with the horns either. It's easy enough for a cow to hurt you, no use asking for trouble!
On another note: It was the Devon cow that George Washington kept at Mt Vernon. The park there has a few head they keep as part of the heritage farm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 14, 2009)

As stated, we are just looking out for you.  Horns are deadly. All it takes is a toss of the head and them catching you with a horn so, please be careful and as Imissmygirls said, 





> No playing butting or anything like that EVER allowed


It's a good rule with or without horns. They just don't realize their power and how much they can so easily hurt you.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 14, 2009)

I know I'm late on saying this but "learning on" some new 2.5 month old heifers is going to be asking for a lot; I would've sooner got some 3 or 4 year old cows to start on than calves, but that's just me.

Anyway, they look nice, and I hope you have some fun with them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 14, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I know I'm late on saying this but "learning on" some new 2.5 month old heifers is going to be asking for a lot; I would've sooner got some 3 or 4 year old cows to start on than calves, but that's just me.
> 
> Anyway, they look nice, and I hope you have some fun with them.


Oh I don't know, a 3 or 4 year old cow is going to be having a calf soon. These are or soon will be weaned and no little calf issues for sometime to come. But, then again, it is just my opinion too.


----------



## Debby (Jul 14, 2009)

You are all full of...suggestions.    Thank you.  I'm sure I'll need them.  It helps that I'm a vet and animal training of all kinds has aways been one of my favorites (with a specialty in being a rather bosey head hauncho.)  I don't think there will be any nonsense with the horns or otherwise.  My basic attitude is, if I can teach 'em not to kick, I can teach 'em not to hook me.  Then I just have to give a wide enough berth that they don't clunk me by mistake.

A funny story:  When I was trying to find out what kind of treats I could use for praise, I asked my farmer neighbor--who also told me to dehorn them -- "Ralph, what should I give them for a treat?"  Silence.  "You know.  A horse gets a carrot.  What does a cow get?"  Total dead pan silence.  He just stood there and stared at me with his mouth open.  I've had a good chuckle over the look on his face several times since.

Time to go tuck them in.  I live above a bank barn, so they are right down in the basement.  Great in the winter and not bad in July if the temp is 50 degrees as it is tonight.  

Thanks again.  Debby


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine love apples, carrots, celery and BANANAS.  yep, bananas. I have also given the calves horse treats with molases when training them to lead, etc. Closest thing I had on hand in the barn. LOL. Cows are like horses in that respect, if it tastes good, then eat it! 
Too funny about your neighbor. LOL


----------



## amysflock (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats on your heritage calves! I have Scottish Highlands and wouldn't dehorn them, either, but do definitely give yours a wide berth and teach them it's not ok to rub or butt you when they're little. I don't know what it is about horns, but in my (frequent) experience the slightest brush leaves a massive bruise. I'm working on our heifer calf now not to rub or butt or play with her head on a leg because she'll have quite the rack as she grows.

Our calves don't care for apples at all (but the adults love them). Greens of any type, especially the beet thinnings I gave them last weekend, are a huge hit. The cows love oversized cucumbers, melons, old pumpkins and squash (but no mold), corn stalks and ears, etc. 

Have fun with your babes!


----------



## Debby (Jul 15, 2009)

Aaaah.  Good treat suggestions.  I have some watermelon, too.  I bet they like that.  But the horse treats are the cleanest for training.  Old pumpkin and watermelon is a little hard on the pockets.

Debby


----------



## Cheepsunglasses (Sep 20, 2009)

Plain ole' horse cookies! We rescue horses, so we always have them around. Our Mini Jerseys are very fond of the apple and carrot flavors. You can get them at TS.


----------



## Debby (Sep 25, 2009)

The girls, they are a'growin.  They look decidedly more dairy now that they are weaned.  They weigh in at 300-350 lbs.  Here are some updated pictures.












I want to worm them and have some 10% Safeguard wormer.  I have found two doses on line:  5mg/kg (or 11.5 g/500 lbs)  
                        AND 1.67 mg/kg.  

Have any of you had experience with this?  FYI they were wormed two months ago before coming to my place with ivormectin pour on.  My place has never had any cattle on it.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Forgotten Orchard (Nov 6, 2009)

Just a comment on the horn thing (since there aren't enough comments on it yet  )

From what I understand the horns are left on the milking devons mainly because of their third use as oxen.

When the team is yoked together it works a lot different than a harness on a team of horses that distributes all the weight and force of the item being pulled across the body of the draft animal. 

When an ox is yoked he is pulling with the weight of the cart on his shoulders. This works fine until he needs to back the cart up, or if he is going down a hill and holding the carts momentum back. At that point the yoke slides forward and is held back by the horns, instead of slipping over the head, or harming the head of the ox. 
So there is a utility for keeping the horns on them (even though it sounds like you are probably not using them as oxen).


----------



## MissJenny (Nov 6, 2009)

I need to jump in with my opinion about the horns because... because of no good reason. 

As a kid I raised horned Hereford. The prevailing attitude then  was to have steers dehorned, breeding/show stock not. 
Most of our herd was the latter -- I've been showing cattle since I was nine and never heard of anyone being injured by horns. (Kicked, stepped on, dragged yes, Gored, no.) I kinda thought that was what paying attention and fast reflexes was all about. 

Our cows regularly rubbed their heads against our legs, backsides and shoulders -- sometimes warmly, sometimes not. 

So I am wondering, when did the Anti-Horn League step up to the plate? 

Jenny


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, Jenny, I've been an EMT for 21 years now, in cattle country.  Twice I've had people injured by cattle with horns, and one was a small child.  I've also had calls where people were injured by cattle without horns, and the difference is striking.  When cattle get agitated and know how to use horns, you're looking at an animal that is at least twice as dangerous as one without horns.  Believe  me, if you could have seen one of the calls I had about 15 - 16 years ago, you'd know what I'm talking about.

I also remember the beautiful horned Herefords grazing in pastures around here.  And I will agree that the horns did add a certain ambience of beauty to the cattle.  Now, however, it's very rare to see cattle with horns, although I do have a cousin who raises Corriente for roping purposes, and they obviously have horns.  

The horned Herefords of old also usually had weights attached to their horns to turn the horns downward.  This should have helped to make them less dangerous.  The cow that hurt my neighbor so badly had untrained horns that curved up and out.  They penetrated his torso, and punctured his stomach and a lung.  He lived, but it was definitely nip and tuck for a long time.  The stomach contents contaminated his body and caused massive infections.  Pneumonia was also a big problem for him.  If he hadn't been a very big strong man, he would have died at the scene.  He wasn't big and strong 6 months later.  Bet he lost over 100 lbs.

Dehorn those cattle.  Especially if you have elderly or children around.  It just isn't worth it.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a video of what bulls can do.  Granted, these are not the run of the mill bulls.  An entertaining video nonetheless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGJws5B-luQ


----------



## laughingllama75 (Nov 10, 2009)

I watched about 2 seconds of that, and I couldn't stomach any more. THOSE people get what they deserve. Son of a gun.


----------



## BDial (Nov 10, 2009)

DO NOT DEHORN!!!! I am waiting till spring to go get mine and I have been on the phone a ton of times talking to my Devon breeder. He said not to dehorn. The association pretty much shuns it. From what he said you dont have to worry about the horns with this breed like you do with others.

Edited to add sorry didn't read the whole thread before posting.


----------



## Debby (Nov 19, 2009)

BDial said:
			
		

> DO NOT DEHORN!!!! I am waiting till spring to go get mine and I have been on the phone a ton of times talking to my Devon breeder. He said not to dehorn. The association pretty much shuns it. From what he said you dont have to worry about the horns with this breed like you do with others.


*BDial!!!!!!!!  *

I'm so excited there is someone else here who will have Devons.  You might be interested to know that there was just a gathering of breeders in NY state.  Here is a link to the report of it.

http://www.milkingdevons.org/gather.html

I had a wonderful time meeting other breeders and got some good ideas about picking a bull for the girls and what the challenges are for AI-ing Devons.  

Do you know where you are getting your Devons yet?  What are you going to do with them?  How many are you going to get?  Are you experienced with cows?  

Forgotten Orchard, thanks for the interesting information on oxen.  I have a wonderful picture of a team with the yoke actually strapped to the horns by a very handsome rig.  I don't a have way to scan it at the moment.  But I will try to do that.  I thought the team would have a hard time pulling like that, but now I guess it is related to the point you are making about putting on the brakes.  Here's a picture I have from a calander of a devon team.  Sorry about the poor quality.






As far as the horns go, only one of the animals I saw at the gathering was dehorned.  He was replacement bull that was kept in a pen when he couldn't be with the herd.  The owner complained that the last bull used his horns to demolish the pen.  I've seen many other bulls that weren't dehorned.  Here is my heifers's sire, Snowman:






The breeder who owns him is very sold on his temperment and loans him to other herds where he goes and lives for a few months.  (Good work if you can get it.)  I'm not so brave about having a bull with or without horns.  Thus my interest in AI.

My girls are total pets.  They get kissed on the face, hugged, groomed and handled ad nauseum daily.  They lead, tie, lift their feet and allow every inch of their bodies to be handled.  They are extremely docile and tolerate my attention very placidly.  Now that I've jinxed myself, I'm sure I will get hurt by their horns tomorrow!!!  The only question is will I have the nerve to admit it here if I do.  

The girls are now 400 lbs and counting.

Thanks for checking in on Devonshire.  I'll try to keep the pictures coming so.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing those pics. that bull is really nice looking, he has docile looking eyes. Those teams are pretty neat too.....I love watching draft animals work. we have a neighbor that pulls his oxen, and he has chianina and chianina crosses. HUGE cattle, and really neat.


----------



## pitchfork (Nov 22, 2009)

I have to give my two cents on the horn, no horn debate.
I grew up on a subsistance farm, loooong time ago. We had about ten head of cattle that we milked by hand and used a cream seperator to collect cream, which was then sold. Most of our cattle were dairy mixed breeds. Guernsey crosses with what ever bulls we could rustle up from neighbors etc. Down through the years many had horns, most I would say. Dad liked the horns because the horns helped hold the cows in their wooden milking stantions.
I say that just to let you know I have some experience.
The way I see it there are basically four ways to get hurt with horns.
Cattle are prey animals and usually will not intentionally try to hurt you, but of course two of the ways you can get hurt are by a bull, and by a cow trying to protect a calf. I don't have any hard statistics but would be willing to bet that a majority of serious injuries come from these two things. Another way to get hurt is by animals trying to escape what they precieve as a bad situation, they are prey animals and will run right over you if they are scared enough, this would include trying to get out of the way of another animal that is higher up in the pecking order and decides to run one animal away and you are in the way.   
Finally they could accidentaly whack you while you are handling them. They go to knock some flies off their back and you get smacked as they swing their head, that sort of thing.
So you can minimize your chances, by, not keeping  bulls, spending a great deal of time with your cows and knowing their desposition before they ever calve, and then watching them closly when they do. And finally, watch yourself when working with any herd of cattle, don't put yourself in a position to get tramped on if the boss cow wants to run the others away from the stock tank, that sort of thing. Obviously don't try to head a cow that is determined to get away from you etc.
So I say keep the horns, because with two head, no bull, no herd exactly, you are not in much danger. Just be heads up and don't get yourself in a spot to get head butted. 
As a kid all of our cattle were handled in the milk barn everyday. They were sprayed, and miked and very comfortable with people. 
You could walk up to any of them in the pasture and we never really thought too much about the horns one way or the other. So personally with only two animals I would not hesitate to keep the horns.
Also want to commend you on trying to preserve this breed. I was shocked to learn recently that even Guernsey cattle are now in decline. When I was young there were dairy farms all around us that raised Golden Guernsey cattle. Now everthing has gone Holstein. Small dairies are another piece of American gone.


----------



## Debby (Nov 22, 2009)

Pitchfork, thanks for your advise.  

I'll keep it in mind. 

Debby


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 23, 2009)

The other day, I went to a car accident.  The driver was killed, not wearing a seat belt.  Thrown from the vehicle when it rolled multiple times.  His wife, who was wearing a seat belt was injured only slightly, and stayed in the vehicle.  She was somewhat shook up, and we transported her to a nearby hospital.  She said over and over that if she could have just convinced him to wear his seatbelt, he'd still be alive.  

Now, this person had been driving for (I would guess) around 40 - 45 years.  How many times had he driven without his seatbelt and not had any trouble?  It was just this ONE time that got him.  He played the odds for many years, but his number finally came up, and he was killed.  For what reason?  He didn't like the confinement of wearing a seat belt.  I hope the confinement of his new casket doesn't bother him.

Those of you who feel that horns are OK are playing the exact same game.  You are playing the odds, and might or might not ever get caught.  The question is this:  Do you buckle your seatbelt when you are in a vehicle?  Do you put your children in a car seat when they are in a vehicle?  Really, the odds of you having an accident are very small, so let's just keep those horns on, and quit with this seatbelt/carseat nonsense.  And while we're at it, let's get rid of those unsightly smoke detectors.  The odds of your house catching fire are very small, so we really don't need smoke detectors either.

I have raised cattle for over 55 years.  I still raise my own herd, and artificially breed over 1000 head for other farmers and ranchers each year.  Usually, I can just look at a cow/heifer and tell if she's a problem animal or not.  This site is a "backyard cows" site.  I would assume that many of you are not very experienced with cattle, and that you don't have the experience of many decades of handling them.  For this reason, I feel that it's best for you to err on the side of safety.  You wouldn't recommend that a student driver not wear his/her seatbelt would you?

Now---I may have offended some of you.  I'm not sorry.  If what I have posted here saves just one person from being injured/killed (and I will never know if it does), it is worth it.  

'Nuff said on this subject by me!


----------



## BDial (Nov 23, 2009)

Well jmh47 two of us trying to "preserve" this breed for the future are Veterinary professionals so we should very well know the dangers. If you read Debbys posts she stated that she was a Vet and I am a RVT. 
The reason for keeping horns on these cattle have been stated. I personally have experience raising Charolettes talk about trouble!!!! These old breeds are often times the genetic base of the modern breeds. What happens when all you breeders need to reinfuse something that you have lost??? You will be coming to us to save them!!! Don't go on the attack when you don't understand!!!!


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had two acquaintances die this year due to livestock.  None due to cattle.  One from being thrown from his horse doing a round up and the other was kicked by his horse.  Any livestock weighing in at 1000 lbs is dangerous horns or not.  Everyone must me careful when dealing with them.

Oh and we had one boy sent to the ER due to being head butted in the chest by a goat w/no horns.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 23, 2009)

I , too, err on the cautious side when explaining cattle handling to newbies.  I think it's better for new owners to know the worst rather than feel safe with these large animals.  They may look like warm cuddly critters, but they can injure severely and not even realize they are hurting you.  The calf that rubs its head against your leg in play is only practicing its adult dominance technique.
Those who are experienced animal handlers are one thing. But would they give the same advice to a newbie who thinks those sweet warm eyes are almost human and wants to cuddle a 1000 lb animal?
Caution Caution caution


----------



## clarkai (Nov 23, 2009)

That's very interesting about the horns. Do the devon breeders care if you use horn weights to train their horns down? 

I tried to figure out a way I could show and breed dairy goats with out disbudding them but the association doesn't allow horned animals.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 23, 2009)

BDial:  Dehorning these cattle has no effect on "preserving the breed".  I have been around cattle enough to know that horns are not needed to breed or preserve them.  

The fact that you are a RVT, and Debbie is a vet tells me that you probably do have some experience with cattle.  However, this is a "backyard cattle" site, and I would bet that the average person here who is asking for advice has little or no experience with cattle.  The prudent thing for a novice to do is to be safe.  

I happen to have raised cattle for many decades.  I also have been an EMT for 21 years, and have seen firsthand what horned cattle can do.  I have never had to rescue a person who was injured by a polled/dehorned animal, but I have had two who were injured by horned ones.  NOT pretty!  I don't want anyone else to go through such a horrible experience because of not dehorning their animals.

I applaud your stance in raising a heritage breed of cattle.  All heritage livestock need to be preserved.  

By the way, it's Charolais, not Charolettes.  And yes, they can be a handful.


----------



## BDial (Nov 24, 2009)

I flunked spelling sorry.  when breeding these cattle if you dehorn no one will buy from you (according to my breeder) and they are still used for oxen. If you dehorn it can't be used for oxen.

Average Joe newbie and cattle with horns...... heck no. That IS a bad combination. I agree get to know cattle before dealing with the horns. Horns on goats is one thing (and I have seen injuries with that) but a cow with horns can be 10x worse in the wrong situation.

I still can't wait to get my girls!!!! Yummy milk and cheese!!!! When does spring get here????


----------



## DanceswithCows (Jan 5, 2011)

How are you getting on with these?  I'm kinda jealous that you guys over there have 'proper' devons  the north devons we are left with have gone down the beef route like most other things.  They are beautiful creatures though.

Just wanted to say that we have 60, don't dehorn and never, ever have an issue.  If you have a nasty animal, it WILL kill you without horns quite easily.  Whether you die of spiking or crushing isn't much of a concern once you're dead.  A friendly, mannered animal will no more gouge you than kick or bite you!  Accidents happen, but I have been clouted with muzzles and had my toes stepped on...I don't feel the need to cut the legs or noses off my cattle as a result.  

Horns are a cows' crowning glory, like the mane and tail of a horse.  They use them like hands, flipping stuff over, and for scratching their backs.  My original ox was dehorned because I kept him on another, paranoid farm.  Every day I wish I hadn't - it makes him look de-nuded


----------



## Debby (Feb 18, 2011)

DanceswithCows said:
			
		

> How are you getting on with these?


Thanks for asking!  The girls are pushing two now and are very healthy.  They live on grass when its growing, hay all winter, and a free choice mineral suplimment.   

There is a little news.  I just bred them by AI.  This was my first attempt and the first heifer was bred about 18 days ago.  So I'll know in a week or so if she is going to come back in heat.  These two heifers have been very regularly and obviously in heat, so I shouldn't have any trouble seeing if I failed.  

They were bred to a bull named Wild Aspargus Farm Axel.  http://www.milkingdevons.org/bul_axel.html

I picked this bull entirely because his bloodlines were not represented in my heifers.  This breed was quite rare in the 1970s.  It got down to less than 100 animals.  It can be a challenge to get unrelated out crosses and "Axel" was the best I could do amoung the 10 or so bulls available as froozen semen.

Wish me luck--I'll keep you posted.

Debby


----------



## Debby (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is Lark.  Quite a bit bigger than the baby pictures posted earlier on this thread.  She is 22 months old, just over 1000 lbs (according to the weight tape) and 16 days pregnant.  I hope.


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Apr 20, 2012)

How do these guys do in cold weather? Also, how are they for milking? I live in Maine and am looking for one or two milking cows. I have 15 acres, and am looking into getting a heritage breed. I love the look of these Devon's. 
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome pics!!!
They are beautiful calves!! I am jealous!! 
Milking isn't hard at all, as long as you are regular.
And the fresh milk is sooooo good, as well as everything else you can make out of it!!! 

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 20, 2012)

fivecardstudpts said:
			
		

> How do these guys do in cold weather? Also, how are they for milking? I live in Maine and am looking for one or two milking cows. I have 15 acres, and am looking into getting a heritage breed. I love the look of these Devon's.
> Thanks
> Jessica


Devons were developed in England, and with proper breeding can do just fine in cold weather. Most british breeds like Red Poll, Hereford, Angus and Shorthorn are made for cold weather. Same with the dairy breeds originating in the colder temperate climates like brown swiss in the swiss alps.  Of course the Europeans think that cattle can't fare well in the cold and like to keep them indoors, unlike most herds in the US and Canada.


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 20, 2012)

Debby said:
			
		

> Aaaah.  Good treat suggestions.  I have some watermelon, too.  I bet they like that.  But the horse treats are the cleanest for training.  Old pumpkin and watermelon is a little hard on the pockets.
> 
> Debby



I can't imagine cleaning out those pockets.  My horses love Watermelon or most mellons.  Yeah, I bet a horse treat would work.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 20, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Of course the Europeans think that cattle can't fare well in the cold and like to keep them indoors, unlike most herds in the US and Canada.


Thats utter rubbish


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 20, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it? Maybe I should've said that generally Europeans don't like the idea of cattle being housed outside rather than indoors in barns during cold winters. That sound a bit better?


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 20, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this might sound better - Generally Europeans have good infrastructure which allows cattle to be housed in well designed ventilated buildings. 

Barns lol


----------



## Debby (Jan 29, 2014)

It has been over two years and here's what's going on with the Devons, Lark and Baby Cakes. 

AI breeding didn't work, probably due to a combination of things.   They are notoriously hard to catch in heat.  I'm not an experienced breeder.  And the frozen semen I had was of poor quality.   Only about 15% were progessively motile. 

So I borrowed a wonderful bull, Jack.  He stayed with us throught the winter





The next year we had a bull calf and a heifer.  They came out peanut sized--a little bigger than a fawn. :/







 

But the good news is, they fly right out and shoot across the stall, and they grow fast.  Now, 14 months later, Lulu is a stout little replacement heifer.





And Ralph is a nice steer.





Meanwhile, I've borrowed another bull who was with us for three months this fall.





I'm sure at least one of the old girls is bred, and maybe both.  So next year it is time to start selling and slaughtering or there won't be room for everyone in my five acres of pasture

That might be counting my chickens before they hatch. Or is that another forum?


----------



## Debby (Jan 30, 2014)

Much to my surprise, I like Devon bulls very much.  They basically act like cows except when they're "open for business."  But in the interest of full disclosure, I'll say they aren't all like Jack and Russ (the second bull above).

Here's another Devon--a young bull named Duke who stayed on my place between being bought and going to his new home.  His new owner wasn't ready for him until after his cows were bred by this years bull and then he took Duke home. 

He came as a scruffy, temperamental little guy straight out of the tie barn where he spent the winter. 









After a few months he filled out and shined up, but he always treated me with suspicion and would false charge me if ever he felt trapped or frightened.  My cows put some manners on him, but I don't doubt that he would have done more than bluff if he had stayed with me long enough to mature.   He went to a farm with a real herdsman who knew how to handle him and I understand that he isn't a bad sort now, 2 years later.

Devon bulls are very nice as bulls go, but they all need to be watched.   I was never far from an electric fence that I could duck under in a hurry.  : )

Here is one more picture of Russ enjoying a back scratch from his owner.  





The story is that his original owner used to jump up on his back.   Wish I had a picture of that!  It sounds like one of those things that is much more fun to watch than to do. :/


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice, Debby!


----------



## Debby (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, WildRose.  I've learned a lot since this thread started and I wouldn't even call it a school of hard knocks.  That's what a docile, healthy breed does for you.  They pretty much take care of themselves.  I love them as much as the day I got them.  There aren't too many things you can say that about.


----------

